# Kurzawa al Psg. Ufficiale.



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2015)

Poco fa il *Paris Saint Germain* ha annunciato di aver acquistato dal Monaco il forte difensore *Layvin Kurzawa*, il giocatore prenderà il posto di Digne che è andato alla Roma.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Poco fa il *Paris Saint Germain* ha annunciato di aver acquistato dal Monaco il forte difensore *Layvin Kurzawa*, il giocatore prenderà il posto di Digne che è andato alla Roma.


Molto forte, curioso di vedere cosa farà


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2015)

Poi giri lo sguardo in direzione milano e vedi che con quei soldi vengono presi bertolacci e kucka


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Agosto 2015)

Costo? 

Tutti i terzini sinistri che mi piacciono stanno cambiando squadra. Alex Sandro,Kurzawa...manca giusto Rodriguez del Wolfsburg. 

Che tristezza.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2015)

Grande societá il Psg


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2015)

Altra scoperta della Doyen fruttata una mega plusvalenza, no ma.... cacciamoli. Noi sì che conosciamo i calciatori... conosciamo bertolacci, kucka, soriano, kucka, bertolacci... meglio il nostro ad.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (27 Agosto 2015)

non so davvero su chi puntare per la vittoria della Ligue 1...suggerimenti???


----------



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2015)

Il PSG si che spende bene, è una delle migliori come società


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Il PSG si che spende bene, è una delle migliori come società



A differenza del City, che alla fine ci ha messo il doppio del tempo per essere competitivo come il PSG ( e il bello e che il psg spende da molto meno tempo di loro) spendendo il triplo dei solfi.


----------



## devils milano (27 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Altra scoperta della Doyen fruttata una mega plusvalenza, no ma.... cacciamoli. Noi sì che conosciamo i calciatori... conosciamo bertolacci, kucka, soriano, kucka, bertolacci... meglio il nostro ad.



quello che vado dicendo da 2 mesi...Nelio Lucas il nostro male,il nostro cancro...colui che si è permesso di consultare J.Martinez,Kondogbia, ma pure Brahimi se ricordate...
no no no..che schifo...
Nelio Lucas doveva fiondarsi su Bertolacci Baselli Astori Okaka...solo faccio fatica a credere che li conosca questi calciatori ste Lucas...che rovina squadre che è...


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Il PSG si che spende bene, è una delle migliori come società



ma pure il monaco, via kurzawa si sono consolati con coentrao, chiamali scemi. 

solo noi andiamo avanti con sti cessi italioti. 
continuiamo a schifare la doyen, meglio fare affare coi preziosi e gli andrea d'amico.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2015)

Hanno investito sulle fasce riscattando Aurier (classe 92) e comprando appunto Kurzawa (classe 93). In attacco han preso un top come Di Maria ed a centrocampo un sostituto di Cabaye, Stambouli, un altro francese. In porta l'acquisto Trapp è uno dei migliori in Europa, anche se secondo me facevano meglio a continuare con Sirigu. Mercato veramente ben fatto...In rosa fra l'altro hanno dei giovani interessantissimi.

Trapp
Aurier Luiz Silva Kurzawa
Di Maria Verratti Matuidi
Pastore
Cavani Ibra

Sirigu
Van der Wiel Marquinhos (?) Maxwell
Stambouli Motta Rabiot
Lucas Augustin Lavezzi

Ci prenderebbero a schiaffi anche le seconde linee.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Hanno investito sulle fasce riscattando Aurier (classe 92) e comprando appunto Kurzawa (classe 93). In attacco han preso un top come Di Maria ed a centrocampo un sostituto di Cabaye, Stambouli, un altro francese. In porta l'acquisto Trapp è uno dei migliori in Europa, anche se secondo me facevano meglio a continuare con Sirigu. Mercato veramente ben fatto...In rosa fra l'altro hanno dei giovani interessantissimi.
> 
> Trapp
> Aurier Luiz Silva Kurzawa
> ...


Augustin  mio pupillo ,


----------



## tifosa asRoma (27 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Hanno investito sulle fasce riscattando Aurier (classe 92) e comprando appunto Kurzawa (classe 93). In attacco han preso un top come Di Maria ed a centrocampo un sostituto di Cabaye, Stambouli, un altro francese. In porta l'acquisto Trapp è uno dei migliori in Europa, anche se secondo me facevano meglio a continuare con Sirigu. Mercato veramente ben fatto...In rosa fra l'altro hanno dei giovani interessantissimi.
> 
> Trapp
> Aurier Luiz Silva Kurzawa
> ...



Mica solo a voi, prenderebbero a schiaffi tutta la serie A con le seconde linee.


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Mica solo a voi, prenderebbero a schiaffi tutta la serie A con le seconde linee.



Non penso proprio. La Juventus li rispedirebbe in Francia. Anche quest'anno usciranno in Europa.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio. La Juventus li rispedirebbe in Francia. Anche quest'anno usciranno in Europa.



Non è vero, il psg esce sempre dalla champions per il motivo che incontra il barcellona prima della finale, fa che per una volta abbiano un sorteggio favorevole e ne riparliamo.


----------



## Renegade (27 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Non è vero, il psg esce sempre dalla champions per il motivo che incontra il barcellona prima della finale, fa che per una volta abbiano un sorteggio favorevole e ne riparliamo.



Esce sempre dalla CL perché non è adatta a vincerla. Per anni ha solo preso figurine svaligiando la Serie A. Poi si è affidata ad un incompetente assoluto. Uno capace di far giocare Cavani sulla fascia e di non schiodarsi dal proprio moduletto, incapace di tenere unito lo spogliatoio e di farsi rispettare. E nessun esonero, anzi, tra poco rinnova pure. 

Ciò detto, Kurzawa è un eccellente acquisto. Segno che Digne non tornerà alla base l'anno prossimo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (27 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esce sempre dalla CL perché non è adatta a vincerla. Per anni ha solo preso figurine svaligiando la Serie A. Poi si è affidata ad un incompetente assoluto. Uno capace di far giocare Cavani sulla fascia e di non schiodarsi dal proprio moduletto, incapace di tenere unito lo spogliatoio e di farsi rispettare. E nessun esonero, anzi, tra poco rinnova pure.
> 
> Ciò detto, Kurzawa è un eccellente acquisto. Segno che Digne non tornerà alla base l'anno prossimo.



Io sono convinta che la vincerà prima o poi ,a differenza del city, ma che il loro problema sia Blanc non ci piove. Il mercato del psg è un mercato intelligente, sono gli unici pieni di soldi che comprano con perizia, credo che l'unica cavolata siano stati i 50 mln per luiz ma per il resto spendono molto bene. E ricorda che anche chi ha vinto 10, 7 champions c'è stato un momento in cui era a 0 .


----------



## Giangy (27 Agosto 2015)

Anche bahebeck non è male, unici cessi in rosa del PSG, sono solo Thiago Motta, e Lavezzi


----------



## Shevchenko (27 Agosto 2015)

A me sto qua non piace.


----------



## Ma che ooh (27 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Anche bahebeck non è male, unici cessi in rosa del PSG, sono solo Thiago Motta, e Lavezzi



Gli unici cessi che hanno, in serie A sarebbero titolari nel 70% delle squadre


----------



## 13-33 (29 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Anche bahebeck non è male, unici cessi in rosa del PSG, sono solo Thiago Motta, e Lavezzi


Mi sa che lei vede poco giocare il PSG per dire che Motta e un cesso e fondamentale per la squadra !!!


----------



## Giangy (29 Agosto 2015)

Quando giocava nell'Inter, sentivo alcuni interisti lamentarsi di Thiago Motta, ora è da un po' che non vedo le partite del PSG, quindi non saprei se è migliorato il giocatore, comunque il PSG è una buonissima squadra, infatti sono molto simpatizzante, non che l'anno scorso, e pure quest'anno, con la senza del Milan in Champions League, tiferò per loro


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Quando giocava nell'Inter, sentivo alcuni interisti lamentarsi di Thiago Motta, ora è da un po' che non vedo le partite del PSG, quindi non saprei se è migliorato il giocatore, comunque il PSG è una buonissima squadra, infatti sono molto simpatizzante, non che l'anno scorso, e pure quest'anno, con la senza del Milan in Champions League, tiferò per loro


Se ti sente [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] sul PSG


----------



## Giangy (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Se ti sente [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] sul PSG


Cioè?


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Detesta gli sceicchi del PSG


----------



## Giangy (29 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Detesta gli sceicchi del PSG


Ovviamente immagino dopo le cessioni di Thiago Silva, e Ibrahimovic, quello si brucia un po' anche ha me


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ovviamente immagino dopo le cessioni di Thiago Silva, e Ibrahimovic, quello si brucia un po' anche ha me



No no , magari ho sbagliato a scrivere , ma lui detesta proprio gli sceicchi in generale nel calcio, sia questi , che quelli del City, ma non per quello che hai scritto tu, ma non so come spiegartelo bene, dovresti chiederglielo ;ok: , lui ti risponderà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] Ti pare una figurina? Avevano esigenza sull'out di sinistra e hanno preso uno dei migliori laterali del panorama europeo. Se questo è fare l'album di figurine alzo le mani.


----------



## Giangy (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] Ti pare una figurina? Avevano esigenza sull'out di sinistra e hanno preso uno dei migliori laterali del panorama europeo. Se questo è fare l'album di figurine alzo le mani.


Un tifoso che conosco, dove segue la serie B, dove tifa per la sua squadra, mesi fa aveva detto che con l'arrivo di questi sceicchi in Europa, il calciomercato non ha più il gusto di 10 anni fa, quando non c'era ancora nessun presidente di squadre Europee del Qatar, infatti se si fiondando su un obbiettivo, secondo me non può competere manco una società come il Barcellona, o Real Madrid, forse può competere quasi un po' di più il Chelsea, e Bayern Monaco


----------



## Renegade (29 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> @Renegade Ti pare una figurina? Avevano esigenza sull'out di sinistra e hanno preso uno dei migliori laterali del panorama europeo. Se questo è fare l'album di figurine alzo le mani.



Lui no. David Luiz a 60M sì. Svaligiare un campionato intero estero sì. Il Chelsea non fece così. Costruì e programmò negli anni. Tra l'altro hanno poche figurine da prendere ormai, l'album l'hanno già completato.


----------



## Ma che ooh (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lui no. David Luiz a 60M sì. Svaligiare un campionato intero estero sì. Il Chelsea non fece così. Costruì e programmò negli anni. Tra l'altro hanno poche figurine da prendere ormai, l'album l'hanno già completato.



Ti abbiamo evocato


----------



## prebozzio (29 Agosto 2015)

Non mi fa impazzire, ma c'è penuria di terzini di valore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lui no. David Luiz a 60M sì. Svaligiare un campionato intero estero sì. Il Chelsea non fece così. Costruì e programmò negli anni. Tra l'altro hanno poche figurine da prendere ormai, l'album l'hanno già completato.


Su Luiz sono d'accordo ma su Kurzawa no, su Ibrahimovic, Silva, Verratti, Pastore e il restante svaligiamento no, perché ci hanno fatto una squadra con la serie A.


----------

